# Datenbankfeld in Derby 255 Zeichen



## tffasse (11. Dez 2014)

Guten Morgen,

gibt es in Derby ein Datenbankfeld, welches mehr als 255 Zeichen enthalten kann und welches es in Java auch als Datentyp gibt, da wir unsere Tabellen über Hibernate generieren lassen?

Danke schonmal. 

EDIT: Hat sich schon erledigt, hab geschlafen  kann ich den Beitrag hier löschen?


----------



## Supra (11. Dez 2014)

Löschen weis ich nicht, aber du könntest die lösung bzw. die antwort einmal posten für die Nachwelt.


----------



## tffasse (11. Dez 2014)

Supra hat gesagt.:


> Löschen weis ich nicht, aber du könntest die lösung bzw. die antwort einmal posten für die Nachwelt.


Wie gesagt, hab verpennt dass Strings nicht auf 255 Zeichen beschränkt sind und die Größe des Datenbankfeldes durch Hibernate gemacht wird. Musste also nur @Column(length=32000) setzen und Tabelle neu erstellen lassen. Damit kann ich jetzt ganz normal den String verwenden.


----------



## Deros (12. Dez 2014)

und sollte das einmal nicht reichen kennt auch derby den Dateityp Clob


----------

